# Reflexology when TTC?



## Bride2b

Does anyone know ANYTHING about reflexology when TTC?

I have read that it is good as they can target you uterus and ovaries, and its beneficial even if its just from the relaxation side of things as stress doesnt help when ttc.

What I really want to know is when is the best time in your cycle to have reflexology? 

Has anyone had it done?

I hope to TTC next month after the loss of my son at 19 weeks at the end of November & really want to get my body 'ready' this month. I should be OVing soon and wonder if its best before you OV. I have left a message with a local lady that does reflexology, but kind of want to get a bit of info before I fork out £30 a session.

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## baby_love

Hi Bride2b, 

I had an ectopic pregnancy and had my left tube removed on 16/11/2011. My period wasnt making any sign of appearing so I had reflexology, within 3 days it arrived. My reflexologist said it can help get your hormones in balance again. I have had 4 treatments now and I love it, it has made me feel really positive. The best time to have it is from day 1 until ovulation. A lot of people would advise not to have it after ovulation if you are trying to get pregnant incase you are pregnant and it interferes with your hormones. Although my reflexologist said its entirely up to you and the therapist. Some therapists just wont do it incase they get blamed for a miscarriage. My reflexologist said she would still do it if I felt comfortable but not touch the reproductive part of my foot.

I find it really relaxing and it helps me to think positive again that Im doing something proactive to help.

Hope this helps. xx


----------



## Bride2b

:hi: I just got really excited that someone replied! 

I'm sorry about your ectopic & subsequent surgery. That must be tough to get your head around :hugs:

I'm glad that reflexology has helped you out!
When you say from day 1 until OV, how many times in that period of time would you have reflexology? 
I have found getting the info really difficult. I have managed to make contact with a local lady that does reflexology & she is going to phone me in the morning, so hopefully she can answer some questions. I just want to give it a go to see if it helps with getting our BFP sooner rather than later

Thanks for replying!


----------



## baby_love

Terribly sorry for yuor loss to. Its tough but we just have to get on with things I guess......

Day one would be the first day of your period. I had it once a week from before my period (I knew I definately wouldnt be pregnant so this was ok). My therapist would recommend once a week for the first few times. Im ovulating now so probably wont have another session until either I get a BFP or AF.

I found it amazing what they can tell from you feet. She could tell which side my ectopic was on and that I had a sore shoulder and dodgy tummy one week!!

The way I look at it is that its not gonna do any harm and its better than going down the medication route at this stage.

You should go for it, for a destresser if not anything else! :flower:


----------



## feeble

The first stages of reflexology are as a diagnostic tool, so really you would need to have a session or two to work out what it is you needed help with rather than it being a hard n fast rule for everyone x


----------



## Bride2b

I hope it helps with general well being - as with out this its hard to become pregnant anyway! I have heard it can help to strengthen the uterus. I just want to do everything possible to help my journey & I have always fancied giving it a try. I just hope I get my BFP next month as not sure I can afford too many sessions xx


----------



## feeble

I am a trained reflexologist ;)

It's recommended that you have at least three sessions because the first really is mapping the body and working out what imbalances need addressing... 

It's definitely very good for ovarian issues as they have very definitely places on the foot and one under performing would be quite obvious :) 

Also if you have issues with womb lining that could be addressed x 

It can be quite sore, I studied western reflexology along with doing a 6 week course in Asian reflexology in thailand which is a bit more comfortable lol 

It is very, very effective and excellent for well being :)


----------



## Bride2b

Oh wow Fiona...thats so cool! I'm really excited to get it done now! My only worry is I have quite a scar on my foot (top outer side) from an injury a few years back when I walked into a 6ft sheet of metal...ouch...its quite a tender area, so I hope to try & avoid too much touching around there. But I'm sure she'll see it anyway. x


----------



## feeble

Is it near the ankle?


----------



## Bride2b

No it's between the toes & the ankle so main part of the top of my foot but to the outer side x


----------



## feeble

Shouldn't be too much of a problem then x 

Ankle is gonads, so you wouldn't want to be too sensitive there..

I am not going to discuss the map too much because if I do you will spend less time relaxing and more time thinking about what she's doing iyswim! 

But I think tell her so that she doesn't put too much pressure on that bit but as far as pressure points go I think you'll be fine x


----------



## Bride2b

baby_love said:


> Hi Bride2b,
> 
> I had an ectopic pregnancy and had my left tube removed on 16/11/2011. My period wasnt making any sign of appearing so I had reflexology, within 3 days it arrived. My reflexologist said it can help get your hormones in balance again. I have had 4 treatments now and I love it, it has made me feel really positive. The best time to have it is from day 1 until ovulation. A lot of people would advise not to have it after ovulation if you are trying to get pregnant incase you are pregnant and it interferes with your hormones. Although my reflexologist said its entirely up to you and the therapist. Some therapists just wont do it incase they get blamed for a miscarriage. My reflexologist said she would still do it if I felt comfortable but not touch the reproductive part of my foot.
> 
> I find it really relaxing and it helps me to think positive again that Im doing something proactive to help.
> 
> Hope this helps. xx

Baby_love thanks for you message, its given me so much hope. :happydance:

I had my first session today, it was good. She felt I carry stress in my shoulders & neck which I do. I'm going again next Monday to start a fertility plan, she is going to work on helping me conceive aided by reflexology. I can not wait! I really hope I get my BFP soon.

Reflexology is a fantastic tool to help with the journey, even if its just to create some positivity.


----------

